# Komatsu ok?



## ramcclure (Jan 2, 2006)

I need a 6-way blade crawler. Found a Komatsu D31P, a CAT D4CIII, and a Deere 450G TC. All '94 Models in similar condition. Cat and Deere are same price. Komatsu is 10K less. I'm presently looking for Komatsu dealer in my area. Deere and Cat dealers are fairly close. Am somewhat familiar with Cat and Deere products, but know nothing about Komatsu. Seller says Komatsu is a great machine and it has wet clutches where the other two don't. If some of you would share your opinions and/or experiences about these machines, it would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Komastu makes a great machine. I have been to a couple of their facilites in Japan and they are right up there with Cat. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one. Make sure you have access to parts just like any other equipment purchase.


----------



## ramcclure (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks salopez for your input


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*komatsu is ok*

Komatsu is a well built machine many contractors out my way run them our local dealer is CN WOOD woburn mass. if you need some parts they ups them.good luck hope this helps.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

ramcclure said:


> I need a 6-way blade crawler. Found a Komatsu D31P, a CAT D4CIII, and a Deere 450G TC. All '94 Models in similar condition. Cat and Deere are same price. Komatsu is 10K less. I'm presently looking for Komatsu dealer in my area. Deere and Cat dealers are fairly close. Am somewhat familiar with Cat and Deere products, but know nothing about Komatsu. Seller says Komatsu is a great machine and it has wet clutches where the other two don't. If some of you would share your opinions and/or experiences about these machines, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks


All 3 are good machines..but stay with the ones that parts and service are readily close to you..especially if you ever need a service tech to come out to the job...the mileage charge will hurt ya


----------



## ramcclure (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks ADMSWELDING and VAhighwayman, This forum sure helps when buying unfamiliar equipment. I hope to find a few places open today to check out parts availability and service info. I've had good luck with UPS in the past, so that option might help in the future. 

Thanks again


----------



## pdude (Dec 18, 2005)

i run a 96' komatsu pc120 excavator we have had it now for about 5 years n they are a very dependable hard working machines plus if its 10k less i would 100% get it.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Just remember when buying a dozer. That they are high maintenance machines. Find out what condition the under carriage is in. Any thing past 70% and your are going to be in some payup when it needs to be repaired. 

Personally I would go Cat for the age. Then the komatsu, then the deere. Cat is had a better trans and controls during that age period. 

If they were all 2005. My money would be in the Deere, then cat, then komatsu


----------



## ramcclure (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks pdude and itsgottobegreen, I've found parts and service for Komatsu. Closest 90 miles. I was told to check ser# to see if "gray mkt" machine. Does anybody know what problems associated with this? One dealer said parts more $ , non-repairable, and harder to get. 

Would appreciate advice. Thanks again guys


----------



## gearjammer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Komatsu ok*

Komatsu is a great machine. Very dependable. However the D-31 is smaller in HP and size compared to the cat and john deere. If your looking for a machine for light dozer work or are stricktly going to use it for pushing dirt and not for logging the komatsu is a good machine. 
If your going to use it in the woods you won't like it. It has low ground clearance and it doesn't steer very well under load, one track will always break free. The deere is the best maching for going in the woods. Cat is ok but the power isn't as good to the tracks as the komatsu.
Grey market machines are just fine. Dealers don't want you to have them because you can usually get them much cheaper. They all take the same parts. I have had several grey market machines and never had a problem with parts. Sometimes the only difference is the paint job and the controls might be a little different than a machine you get from a dealer.
Hope this helps you out a little bit.


----------



## ramcclure (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes, it definitely helps to hear from you guys. The komatsu comes in tomorrow and I'm going to look it over. Actually, I'm going to test all 3 tomorrow. 

Thanks for your help gearjammer


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

i can't speak from experience, but my cousin runs about 100+ million dollar company and all he runs is komatsu...


----------



## ramcclure (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for your input AintNoFun. The D31P was supposed to arrive yesterday, but didn't make it. However, when I got to the sellers yard, there were several other buyers waiting for it also. Those guys all ran Komatsu. 

You guys sure have helped and know your equipment. Thanks again


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

*go komatsu*

We bought a komatsu d41p-6 this past march and we traded in our 977 k track loader. We also have 2 other cats for track loaders since we bought the komatsu the 2 cats have only put on about 100 hours this past year where as the komatsu has over 1000 in one year. Our conclusion is that the komatsu replaced 2 cats. But they still have there place in loading trucks. And we also bought a pc 160 in december of 2004 and had 3 pc 150's before that. And service has been great only waited a day or two for a new window to come from Oklahoma taking trees down is dangerous! And komatsu is the only one that has a dozer blade that angles to 55 degrees for transport width of 8' 2" wide. And the P model is the low ground pressure model the E is narrow tracks. And the cat has the hydrostatic drive where my 41 is direct drive ( no converter) the hydro-stat loses power during turns. Now don't get me wrong they are all good machines but alot of they any more are made over seas, like the D-5m is made in spain, my D41 is made in brazil, and the deere is well i dont know for sure but just try out all three for awhile like we did had a deere 650 for aweek demonstrating it on job same with cat and komatsu. And from what i understand is komatsu is second only to deere with sales and service. All the Pc 200's to 400's are made in Chattanooga tn and soon to have there off road trucks there too. Just go with the best service and the right machine for your job that u are doing.


----------



## ramcclure (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks ShannonS for the great info. Going to try out 3 machines next week. After that, I have option to lease first and then apply lease $ toward purchase if machine works for me. I'm looking forward to getting hands on.

Thanks again


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

You definately have to look all of them over, you get what you pay for. I heard that Kumatsu was a cheaper built machine. I don't know for myself, as I run all Cats. Good Luck!


----------

